
40% of US college students are reluctant to discuss race and sex in classrooms - arikr
https://heterodoxacademy.org/the-campus-expression-survey-summary-of-new-data/
======
arikr
Source
[https://twitter.com/primalpoly/status/972626671672045568](https://twitter.com/primalpoly/status/972626671672045568)

